# Aufkleber-Fliegende Canucks???



## reaper-klan (8. März 2006)

Gibt es von R.M. diese kleinen, im Wind fliegenden Ahornblätter als Sticker oder kann die jemand anfertigen ???
Könnte man prima zur Deko für Rahmen, Helm usw. gebrauchen !


----------



## iNSANE! (8. März 2006)

Tu Dich mal an den Meth3434 und / oder an den Ride-UnLTD wenden. Die Sticker wie auf Rob J's SWITCH sind wohl zu bekommen. Schau dazu mal in Ride-UnLTD's Gallery ob die Dir gefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaper-klan (8. März 2006)

...Die sehen schon nicht übel aus! Und halt welche komplett,nicht nur der Rand! Das wäre was! Und etwas kleiner dürften sie sein! Aber sonst geil!


----------



## iNSANE! (8. März 2006)

Frag mal den User aus diesem Thread
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=135942&
Ob er die Files noch hat mit den Canucks und Druck Dir die oder nutze sie als Maskierfolie zum lackieren des Helmes oder anderen Teilen.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (7. Juni 2008)

aus gegebenen Anlass hänge ich mich hier mal an ... die bisherigen Threads zu dem Thema sind ja schon recht alt.

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Vorlage für die fliegenden Ahornblätter ... würde sie auch selber auf den Rahmen pinseln


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Juni 2008)

man muss blos wissen wiemers macht 
alten rocky karton? wenn ja, da sind meistens fliegendechanucks drauf.
Abfotografieren > Bild von der Kamera laden > mit photoshop das Ahornblatt rauskopieren > farbe bearbeiten, fertig! und dann ausdrucken und aufn Rahmen pinseln


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (8. Juni 2008)

Wer stellt mir da nen KArton zur Verfügung?

ich nehme mal an, dass mein Händler den von seinem alten Element schon lange entsorgt hat


----------



## Jako (8. Juni 2008)

hi, ich bin der von dem die aufkleber sind die man an den rockys sieht. es handelt sich um eine hochwertige folie. ich habe die ahornblätter in canuck-rot, element-blau, weiß, schwarz und silber. bitte pn an mich..... gruß jako


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Juni 2008)

hey Jako,
jetzt wo ich dein Rad noch mal sehe...habe ich dich beim Saisonopening in Oberammergau gesehen?


----------



## Jako (9. Juni 2008)

warst du der mit dem slayer cult mit 66 SL am rockystand? dann haben wir uns gesehen.... ich habe ja jetzt auch eine 66 SL und einen atlas lenker weil mir der carbonriser für meinen einsatz zu heikel war.


----------

